# Track day in someone elses GT-R!



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you've ever considered doing a track day but have concerns over taking your car on track, or if you have never done a track day and want to give it a try then we have the answer.

The GTROC, in association with Nissan and SIlverstone are now providing track days at Silverstone where we even provide you a car! One a bit like this:










:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

*Yes that's right! A track day at Silverstone in a Nissan GT Academy car*! If you want we can even throw in a GT Academy Instructor for you! For an entire day the instructor will be on hand to help you, show you and give you constant feedback and encouragement.

Details will be announced later this week about the events and what else we are able to offer. Or you could just turn up in your own GT-R.

The first one of these events will be 4th October 2011. Check the meetings and events section for more details, later this week


----------



## JKGTR (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds promising, subscribed


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

2011 car ... opcorn: :chuckle:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Perfect timing, me and Graham were looking in to a track day there 

Anders


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I like the sound of this

James


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

This looks good John, would it be the full GP circuit at Silverstone?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> Perfect timing, me and Graham were looking in to a track day there
> 
> Anders


Yes we were


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The day will include one tank of fuel, free driver instruction and will be on the *Grand Prix Circuit*. You'll be pleased to know last week I tested out the GT Academy on the Grand Prix circuit for you just to make sure everything is okay


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

About 10 laps then......!!!!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Great, looks very interesting.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> The day will include one tank of fuel, free driver instruction and will be on the *Grand Prix Circuit*. You'll be pleased to know last week I tested out the GT Academy on the Grand Prix circuit for you just to make sure everything is okay


Nice one John :thumbsup:


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds expensive! Such a shame it's so bloody far from the Netherlands


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

On a serious note:

1) will there be an option to use your own car for a reduced price?
2) if using an academy car, are there any restrictions? (ie VDC off permitted?)
3) Can you refill the car or is it 1 tank and you are done?

Also I hope this is priced reasonably to encourage take-up - say £250 ish using your own car and £450 ish using Academy car (inc tank of fuel).

D


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

This is one option. We also have agreed a deal with track days, use of the simulator, a vbox and more. This thread is about using one of their cars and not about the other offerings we have agreed. All this will be in the apropriate section as soon as we can sign off the final T&Cs


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The reality is, it's not going to be cheap. When you add up the total cost of a track day it's still not bad, but for sure it wont be a 'couple of hundred quid'. We also need four drivers per car, the reasons for this is to make sure people are sensible about how much time they spend behind the wheel. But for an 8 hour day that's still two hours of track time!

All details will be in the meetings and events section soon


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Wouter said:


> Sounds expensive! Such a shame it's so bloody far from the Netherlands


Amsterdam > Norwich 4 flights a day by KLM. 35 minutes to the UK


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

^ I'm all the way down south in NL, near Maastricht. I be better off driving to Calais in my own car probably. But lets not go off topic 

Interested to see prices


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i'm interested depending on price as i'm also slighty broke,enjoyed the car to much during my time off for Eid and burnt alot of petrol


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

I would like to go if possible and I have reserved the day in my diary!

Have been travelling all over this year and would love to have a crack at this when the weather gets better in October.:chuckle:

AM


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

4 October confirmed. Just waiting on some finer points from Silverstone


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice one, looking forward to this.

Anders


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I spoke to Silverstone yesterday and this is now confirmed for 4th October 2011. Details will be posted this weekend in the meetings and events section of this forum


----------



## V1-Rotate (Aug 28, 2010)

Superb idea, looking forward to details. :chuckle:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

V1-Rotate said:


> Superb idea, looking forward to details. :chuckle:


If you are interested in doing this event you will need to join the club as it is for members only.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

any update on this as I can't find anything in the meetings section yet?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sorry. I was hoping to have it done this weekend but haven't found the time. I will endeavour to get it uploaded this evening


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

no problem, thought it might have been newbe problems from my end, thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Any news on this


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

yes. i got the final details today and will post it up once I have a few minutes. Sorry for the delay


----------



## umtomtom (Mar 8, 2010)

just to add to this thread , i had a go in one these academy gt-r 's at the weekend on the full silverstone gp circuit. was £40 for two laps as passenger and was possibly the £40 i have ever spent , still got an ear to ear grin 3 days on. 
was expecting fast, but f me not that fast. what a car and driver he made easy work of the stig (yes the real one) in a ferrari 360/430 (not sure lol) was no match for the gtr. 

the chance to drive one on this circuit, priceless


----------



## TrevF (Jul 15, 2011)

Can't find this yet in the meets section have I looked in the wrong place?


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Fuggles is now at JAE for the weekend, so imagine it will be early next week for the finer details. I could be wrong though and he'll post up sooner than that.

Jo


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Liking this John as my motor will i hope be in critical surgery at SVM so it would be nice to remember what a stock motor is like before the Beast rises again....... bring it on:wavey:


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Is there any update on this? If it's much later I won't be able to organise leave and flights


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Would not mind trying this John....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The standard Track day at Silverstone can now be found in the shop: GTR - Owners Club


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Am I missing something here but is that not a track day to use your own car and no mention of the academy cars?

If so, that's a lot less appealing imho and a no go for me due to having to drive a 1300 mile round trip


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

One thing at a time................. blimey some people are in such a rush 

I have now added the GT Academy Track Day to the list in the shop. all GTROC Track days, including the GT Academy day, can be found via this link


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Sorry, didn't notice any mention of a "standard" track day in the posts so assumed this had changed


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There are 'standard' days as well. The GTA day is now also in the shop


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can pay for a mate who's not a GTROC member?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We have worked very hard to get this kind of deal on the table and to be able to offer it to members. The GTROC is run by enthusiasts who dedicate a lot of their own time, efort and money to making it a success, to hand this sort of benefit out to non-members would be unfair on those who have contributed to the GTROC and who are members of the Club


----------



## crossy66 (Nov 20, 2010)

Booked 
Hopefully using somebody else's means my cracked discs will last a while longer....


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

Me too :clap:

See you there!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Now booked but in my own car.
See you all there!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Fuggles said:


> We have worked very hard to get this kind of deal on the table and to be able to offer it to members. The GTROC is run by enthusiasts who dedicate a lot of their own time, efort and money to making it a success, to hand this sort of benefit out to non-members would be unfair on those who have contributed to the GTROC and who are members of the Club


Fair enough. The mate in question is Skyline mad and saving for an R34, but it's fair the places go to paying members. If you're short on numbers let me know.

Anders


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Or get him/her to join the GTR Owners Club!

Whether it is hospitality and pit access for FiA GT1 or an exclusive opportunity of proper track time in the ( still ) 'it' performance car of the moment, at a top GP circuit, this Club offers you things money alone can't buy.


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

now booked and paid but in the academy car


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll have threads in UK EVENTS shortly, but in the meantime

Driving own car

1. Zed Ed PAID
2. Nurburgringgtr PAID
3.
4.

Driving Academy Car

1. Crossy66 PAID
2. GTRAM PAID
3. Happydays PAID


----------



## crossy66 (Nov 20, 2010)

Anyone overnighting beforehand ? don't fancy a drive from Newcastle then track time.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There is the Green Man Premier Inn just down the road if you're looking for something cheap and local


----------



## crossy66 (Nov 20, 2010)

That sounds like the place for me thanks


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Would love to do this but i'm on holiday  (but  for holiday!)

I'm assuming this isn't a one off event and there will be other dates in the future??


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Just answered my own question! Must learn to read things properly before posting silly questions! :lamer:

GTR - Owners Club


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

That's me booked too 

I'll be overnighting somewhere close the night before as well.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'm sure I've just booked for driving academy cars but can a Gtroc elf check my transaction has gone through?

Now very excited!!

And I'll be up for staying over on the Monday. The campanile nearby is cheap and nice with a boozer/food place next door.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Btw can those of us ragging, sorry I mean driving, the academy cars also do some laps with our cars if we wish?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you want to do laps with your own car *as well*, you will need to book the track day in addition to the GT Academy Track day


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

CC , Andy, can't see a shop confirmation for your order yet; let me check with John

1. Zed Ed PAID
2. Nurburgringgtr PAID
3.
4.

Driving Academy Car

1. Crossy66 PAID
2. GTRAM PAID
3. Happydays PAID
4. Scoobyc PAID
5. Charles Charlie


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

After paying last night the page went White and had a "host could not be resolved" message.

I have a worldpay confirmation email 

Thank you

Your transaction has been processed by WorldPay, on behalf of GTROC. 

Transaction details:

Transaction for the value of: GBP 485.00
Description: Cart contents: 1x GT Academy Track Day - Silverstone Grand Prix Circuit
From: GTROC
Merchant's cart ID: 1742
Authorisation Date/Time: 15/Sep/2011 21:06:03
WorldPay's transaction ID: 2079919054
This is not a tax receipt.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

That's me booked for driving Academy car. Great price consdering it comes with instruction too - good work Fuggles and Zed Ed:thumbsup:

I'll be up for an overnight stay on the Monday guys - CC, crossy66, scoobyc - Campanile or Green Man? Not stayed at either but Campanile looks a good bet based on tripadvisor reviews?

Cheers
Mick


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Campanile I've stayed in before and is nice with a harvester next door. That'd be my choice.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Campanile looks good to me CC - I've booked in for Monday night. Assume you will be up for a few beers?

Anyone else up for a chat and a few scoops?

Mick


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sounds like a plan. I'll book the campanile later today. Only about 15 mins away from silverstone. Just to be safe, post up the postcode so we don't end up in different ones!!


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

This the one I've booked - I think it's the one you suggested! On j15 9 miles from the circuit apparently.

JUNCTION 15 - M1, LOAKE CLOSE
GRANGE PARK
NORTHAMPTON NN4 5EZ


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

All booked at the campanile for Monday 3rd October.

Working til 6.30-7 so will there around 9. If I can wangle an earlier finish I'll try and get there earlier for a few scoops.


----------



## crossy66 (Nov 20, 2010)

Booked in Campanile for the 3rd. Anyone know when it will finish on the 4th ? I wish to pop into GPdirect and not sure if I will make it after the Academy.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Crossy- I'm intending to do the same to try on some helmets. I was thinking I might be able to nip over during the day at some point - if we are limited to 70 mins track time we must have enough time to nip over to GPRacewear.

I'll probably get a bit of flyer from work on the 3rd and aim to get down say 6-7pm.

Once we know how many are staying over perhaps we can exchange mobile nos. by pm.

@ZedEd/Fuggles - can you confirm timings for the day yet?

Mick


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

All details will be in the MEETINGS AND EVENTS section


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

1. Zed Ed PAID
2. Nurburgringgtr PAID
3.
4.

Driving Academy Car

1. Crossy66 PAID
2. GTRAM PAID
3. Happydays PAID
4. Scoobyc PAID
5. Charles Charlie PAID
6. MickV PAID

__________________


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> We also need four drivers per car, the reasons for this is to make sure people are sensible about how much time they spend behind the wheel. But for an 8 hour day that's still two hours of track time!
> 
> All details will be in the meetings and events section soon


I am hapy to confirm that the event is limited as specified in the shop:
the car is to be used for 40 minutes per hour, four drivers per car. Okay so not two hours as I had hoped for initially but certainly it makes excellent value for money. FULL DETAILS IN THE SHOP


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Will this be happening on other days John or is this a pure one off? Apologies in advance if this question has already been asked.

James


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

John, i'm considering a punt at this event but have a couple of questions?

If using an Academy car, is it £485 per person but 4 people actually share the car? Also i noted in the shop it mentions fuel included is only 1 tank so who (if 4 people sharing the car) is responsible for the fuel?

If opting to use my own car, what's the format of the day (open pitlane or sessions) & is it for the full GP track?


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

I might join in last minute as am still not sure if i need to go for a meeting on Oct 4 !!! If I do join would be in my Car...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The intention is to do more than one of these but that depends on how the first one goes and the reaction we get. After the first one we may want to tweak it a bit.

The GTA event is four people, one car, one tank of fuel. After that it's a whip-round to fill up. But the day comes with instruction all day so you get quite a good all round package.

The Track Day (and the GTA Day) are all on the full Silverstone Grand Prix circuit. Heinz and I drove the circuit for five laps folowing the recent meeting we held at Silverstone, a perk for taking a day off work and going there I guess. The changes to the circuit make it a lot more tricky for sure


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

I look forward to meeting all in a couple of weeks and some I know I have met before as well as those I havent. Probably wont come the night before but its tempting if there is some decent beer in the bar.

I agree the day is a good deal and on the fuel point I am certainly happy to do a whip for more fuel; if my calculations are correct we can expect at least some. 

John would you suggest a gentlemans agreement that we should expect a whip and we all share equally regardless of use.

AM


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

V-power kitty sounds the right way to go for me too....


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> V-power kitty sounds the right way to go for me too....


Want to do this but accountant says NO! will work on accountant


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I had to set my charm and grovelling gland to maximum......


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

If thats similar to an OFF switch , i dont have one :bawling:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Cheers John, is the track day (own car) an open pit lane format?



Fuggles said:


> The intention is to do more than one of these but that depends on how the first one goes and the reaction we get. After the first one we may want to tweak it a bit.
> 
> The GTA event is four people, one car, one tank of fuel. After that it's a whip-round to fill up. But the day comes with instruction all day so you get quite a good all round package.
> 
> The Track Day (and the GTA Day) are all on the full Silverstone Grand Prix circuit. Heinz and I drove the circuit for five laps folowing the recent meeting we held at Silverstone, a perk for taking a day off work and going there I guess. The changes to the circuit make it a lot more tricky for sure


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yes indeed the entire event , with or without a GT Academy car, is Open Pit Lane


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Driving own car

1. Zed Ed PAID
2. Nurburgringgtr PAID
3.
4.

Driving Academy Car

1. Crossy66 PAID
2. GTRAM PAID
3. Happydays PAID
4. Scoobyc PAID
5. Charles Charlie PAID
6. MickV PAID
7. Austin PAID
8. AM Laughlin PAID
__________________


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Booked into campanile on the 3rd too


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking forward to this and putting faces to names.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I know resources are limited so have suspended this item in our shop until Silverstone can confirm they have more cars available. I will put it back in the shop once I have confirmation of what the GT Academy can provide. Sorry for this and hope 'normal service' will be resumed asap

The standard track day (your own car) is still available, just click this link to go to the shop item. Spaces are now very limited


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> I know resources are limited so have suspended this item in our shop until Silverstone can confirm they have more cars available. I will put it back in the shop once I have confirmation of what the GT Academy can provide. Sorry for this and hope 'normal service' will be resumed asap
> 
> The standard track day (your own car) is still available, just click this link to go to the shop item. Spaces are now very limited


Do you get exclusive use of an Academy car for the entire day John? If so the price is very good indeed!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The car is shared between four people but has a limit of 40 minutes per hour on track; to look after the car. You also get a GTA instructor for the day


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice one John, thanks for clearing that up :thumbsup:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Fuggles said:


> I know resources are limited so have suspended this item in our shop until Silverstone can confirm they have more cars available. I will put it back in the shop once I have confirmation of what the GT Academy can provide. Sorry for this and hope 'normal service' will be resumed asap
> 
> The standard track day (your own car) is still available, just click this link to go to the shop item. Spaces are now very limited


I was having trouble with my credit card on the 15th, made a payment from my bank to clear some funds etc and the payment looked like it didn't go through, but today 2 x £485 appeared on statement. I do want one place, can you confirm the order please?

Regards

Anders


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Anders_R35 said:


> I was having trouble with my credit card on the 15th, made a payment from my bank to clear some funds etc and the payment looked like it didn't go through, but today 2 x £485 appeared on statement. I do want one place, can you confirm the order please?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Anders


did you get an email from [email protected]?

we're now filling car number 3, so don't worry

who else fancies driving an Academy Car then, as we've some more spaces?


Driving own car

1. Zed Ed PAID
2. Nurburgringgtr PAID
3.
4.

Driving Academy Car

1. Crossy66 PAID
2. GTRAM PAID
3. Happydays PAID
4. Scoobyc PAID
5. Charles Charlie PAID
6. MickV PAID
7. Austin PAID
8. AM Laughlin PAID
9. Anders_R35 TBC
10.
11.
12.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

it's amazing what Silverstone can find if you ask nicely


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> did you get an email from [email protected]?
> 
> we're now filling car number 3, so don't worry
> 
> ...


Found two e-mails in spam, looks like I've paid twice:

WorldPay's transaction ID: 477778523, 15/Sep/2011 20:59:28
WorldPay's transaction ID: 477779144, 15/Sep/2011 21:03:02

I got some sort of host error on the final page and thought it was lack of funds on the card, but may be it was some other server error.

Can you check you have the funds please? I only need one place, but I've offered Graham a place if there were no other places left.

Anders


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I got the same HOST error page hence my request to check payment received.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Anders_R35, CC

We are having a poke around

More info when I have it

Ed


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The event threads are now in the events section, please click on the following links to access them:
Track day in a GT Academy Nissan GT-R
Silverstone Grand Prix circuit track day 4 October


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

with 12 members now booked to drive GT Academy cars or there own GTRs, it is going to be a big day


.


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Edward..

What is the deadline to book, incase I want to come in my Car ? Are there any Haflday offers ?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> with 12 members now booked to drive GT Academy cars or there own GTRs, it is going to be a big day
> 
> 
> .


Meant to ask Ed.

I've never driven the new layout at Silverstone so are there many places where I'll be able to pass you?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Geetak Bhalla said:


> What is the deadline to book, incase I want to come in my Car ? Are there any Haflday offers ?


No deadline as such but the last time i spoke to Silverstone it was getting full, Ed may know more. There are no half day offers for Silverstone Grand Prix circuit, sorry


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Meant to ask Ed.
> 
> I've never driven the new layout at Silverstone so are there many places where I'll be able to pass you?


What, with my enhanced cooling, phat torque output and bigger stoppers?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> phat torque output


You're so street it hurts!


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Convoy of 11 GTRs pass Ed!:clap::smokin:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Geetak Bhalla said:


> Hi Edward..
> 
> What is the deadline to book, incase I want to come in my Car ? Are there any Haflday offers ?


I'd get in if you want to go


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> Anders_R35, CC
> 
> We are having a poke around
> 
> ...


Any update on this?

Anders


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Anders_R35 said:


> Any update on this?
> 
> Anders


IMS will be in touch to sort you out

Can you double-check that you've paid twice, so we can sort the position

You're on the day; confirmed


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> IMS will be in touch to sort you out
> 
> Can you double-check that you've paid twice, so we can sort the position
> 
> You're on the day; confirmed


Your finance chap has PM'd thanks, I'm waiting to hear from someone if they want the second place I paid for (yes, two payments confirmed on my card).

Anders


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The 'someone' has to be a current and paid up member of the GTROC. We can arrange a refund if not


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

We can still book on this day, if anyone is interested.

Geetak?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Come on Geoff is now joining the GT Academy Car drivers

Anyone else?

Get in quick


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

One space left. You forgot to say


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm potentially interested in the spare place. Had to cancel my planned holiday due to illness in the family and now got this day spare. Not currently a GTROC member but if i sign up tonight can i get it?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

SamboGrove said:


> I'm potentially interested in the spare place. Had to cancel my planned holiday due to illness in the family and now got this day spare. Not currently a GTROC member but if i sign up tonight can i get it?


Hi,

Booking on this event closes today, so we'll need a booking from you during the day, ideally.

Joining the Club online is quick and easy

Hope to see you at this fab event:bowdown1:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I've joined up to the club now.

Just to check is the space left for the academy car?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

yep


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome. I was gonna wait for the ok from the missus but i'm going for it. I can't remember the last time i was this excited!

Do i need to wait for confirmation of my GTROC status or anything as i only just paid for that like 5 mins ago?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

SamboGrove said:


> Awesome. I was gonna wait for the ok from the missus but i'm going for it. I can't remember the last time i was this excited!
> 
> Do i need to wait for confirmation of my GTROC status or anything as i only just paid for that like 5 mins ago?


You are confirmed for the last place in the GT Academy cars


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

The GT Academy cars are now FULLY BOOKED

Sambogrove has taken the last place in the Academy cars.

List; Driving GT Academy Car

1. Crossy66 PAID
2. GTRAM PAID
3. Happydays PAID
4. Scoobyc PAID
5. Charles Charlie PAID
6. MickV PAID
7. Austin PAID
8. AM Laughlin PAID
9. Anders_R35 PAID
10. Paul_k PAID
11. Come on Geoff PAID
12. Sambogrove PAID

List; Driving own GTR

1. nurburgringgtr
2. zed ed

I am checking with Silverstone to see if we can take further 'own car' bookingsopcorn:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> I am checking with Silverstone to see if we can take further 'own car' bookingsopcorn:


Sorry, all places now taken


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice one :thumbsup:

So excited it's untrue! :clap:

Will be good to put some faces to names and really see what a GTR can do!

I've been toying with the idea of tracking mine and i've got a bad feeling that this is going to make my mind up and things are going to get very expensive!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Fellas, book into the Campanile here.

Beers and food next door, chance to meet up and chat GTRs....!


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

@Sambogrove - if you don't fancy the early start from Newcastle, a few of us are staying over near the circuit the night before. See earlier part of this thread for details.
Mick


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Only live about 30 minutes away so will be driving up on the day (from the south) Not meaning to be antisocial but flat out at work and need to gain some brownie points from her indoors after trip to ring.
See you all at 8am in the paddock area.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

mickv said:


> @Sambogrove - if you don't fancy the early start from Newcastle, a few of us are staying over near the circuit the night before. See earlier part of this thread for details.
> Mick


Awesome...will have a look at details later on today and sort it out. Definately won't be driving down from Newcastle early doors!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

RIght well that's the accomodation booked as well.

Will aim to get there about 7ish for some food 'n' beers :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

gents

I'll be pm'ing those of you I don't know, re driver track experience


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> gents
> 
> I'll be pm'ing those of you I don't know, re driver track experience


Happydays; I can't pm you. is your account closed or full?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

He's out with the Fonz....


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> RIght well that's the accomodation booked as well.
> 
> Will aim to get there about 7ish for some food 'n' beers :thumbsup:


Is anyone staying the evening after the trackday? 

I have to be in Oxford the next morning and if a few are staying over I might do so.

Looking forward to seeing you all next Tuesday (or maybe maybe Monday night)


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

GTRAM said:


> Is anyone staying the evening after the trackday?
> 
> I have to be in Oxford the next morning and if a few are staying over I might do so.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all next Tuesday (or maybe maybe Monday night)


Bu66er, I could have done but I'm heading south to a premier inn near Luton airport for my flight home on Wednesday morning, sorry. :sadwavey:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sorry guys I can only make the Monday evening as work beckons on the Wednesday


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Sorry guys I can only make the Monday evening as work beckons on the Wednesday


Ditto


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I've also got to head back tuesday evening unfortunately


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Will be driving up on the day via Bicester outlet centre to keep the wife happy....

Ed, Is 8:00 the official meet time?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

all the details about what tie you have to be there and what else has been arranged are in the EVENTS section of this forum: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156288-g...ckday-silverstone-gp-circuit-4th-october.html


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> Happydays; I can't pm you. is your account closed or full?


Hi Ed strange as my pm account is open and empty so dont understand why you cant contact me

I have now pm'd you and have found the problem had all the boxes ticked when some should have been unticked so should be OK now.

John


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

excellent

not long now

need to get my gtr sorted before tuesday; tracking knocked out after the Ring trip and tyres shagged!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

get them excuses in early Ed...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> get them excuses in early Ed...


no excuses; I'm sorting the beast tomorrow


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Not long until the Silverstone Track Day on Tuesday 4 October on the Grand Prix Circuit.

If you haven't already please see the Driver Information document on the website:
www.silverstone.co.uk/Global/pdf/Tr...ack day driver information document Final.pdf

Additionally, the Terms & Conditions for the day are also on the website:
www.silverstone.co.uk/Global/pdf/terms-and-conditions/Terms_and Conditions_Track_Day_2011.pdf

Timetable for the day is also available on this link and directional information, select Tuesday 4 October.

www.silverstone.co.uk/Global/pdf/Track Days/4th October timetable (1).pdf


Directions to the wing:
www.silverstone.co.uk/Global/pdf/Directions to The Silverstone Wing via Hangar Bridge.pdf

Catering for the drivers has now been ordered. Please be aware that we will be unable to offer any additional food bookings on the day.

See you there


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking forward to this, need to buy a helmet this weekend...want my own one for future track days

Anders


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

My GTR lid is in storage, so I'm assuming I can hire a suitably funny looking one on the day?


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> My GTR lid is in storage, so I'm assuming I can hire a suitably funny looking one on the day?


+1, can't quite fit one in hand luggage so a bit of a pain for me too:runaway:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Quick question on insurance...it's covered but with an excess which can be reduced with the waiver for £250. Who's doing this and is there any way to get rid of the excess completely or reduce it further with independent insurance or anything? I'm just paranoid that's all!

Also @ GTRAM and anybody who was thinking about staying after on the tuesday night. I'm staying over now as booked in for service/tune @ litchfields on wednesday morning


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I'm not intending to bother with the extra premium to reduce excess. I doubt you'll be able to reduce it to nil. With an instructor next to you you are going to have tO be doing something daft to stack it. Famous last words......


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

@Sambogrove

Have you been on a track before?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

You can't get rid of the excess, you can just reduce it.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> You can't get rid of the excess, you can just reduce it.


Been on that diet....


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> @Sambogrove
> 
> Have you been on a track before?


Nope i'm a track newbie. Really looking forward to it :thumbsup:

We've all got to start somewhere and I thought where better than in somebody else's GTR with an instructor!

Any tips/advice greatfully accepted!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> Nope i'm a track newbie. Really looking forward to it :thumbsup:
> 
> We've all got to start somewhere and I thought where better than in somebody else's GTR with an instructor!
> 
> Any tips/advice greatfully accepted!


Couldnt agree more.

I was asking because I think everybody has a slightly scary idea about what being on track is like when it's actually safer than you realise.

As Mickv said, you'll be with an instructor and unless you're a lunatic, you'll always be well within the limits of the car. Add in copious amounts of run-off (as they have F1 cars going a little bit faster than we will be on that track!) and you'll be fine.

BTW, could everybody who is staying at the Campanile drop me a PM with your actual name and mobile number and estimated arrival time.

I can book at table for some fodder at the Harvester next door if people fancy that...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Likely to be a dry day, which will help


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

I am also now thinking that I will come up the night before and stay at the Campanile if they have rooms left. Wifey doesnt fancy getting woken early - we are not ones for getting up early as we dont usually leave for work until 9.45am ! I also will be looking to get a helmet while I'm there, as its nigh on impossible to get a car helmet anywhere other than online and also really because I want to try it on which rules out online anyway. So hopefully the Silverstonen shop will have some - been there before a couple of times but cant remember. Will aim top get to the Campanile about 7.30 but can be flexible if need to get there earlier. I will pm CC as suggested - John


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Pm'd as requested CC. I'll be up for some food. Aiming to get a bit of a flyer from work so expecting to arrive around 7.30. Just took delivery of my early bday present from my Gf: stilo WRC DES skid lid. Can't work out whether it's my liver or the weather but it sure feels hot in there. Maybe I'll get the bradawl out before Tuesday. :squintdan 
Mick


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the PMs guys.

Once I have everyone's mob numbers I'll PM them to all of you.

I'll be arriving around 8.30 ish so I'll book the harvester for 9pm for 6 of us as I'm sure there are a few more coming.

If that sounds too late for any of you, would it be better to just arrive and see what tables they can do as and when?

Best bet is probably meet in there as we arrive.


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Fellas, book into the Campanile here.
> 
> Beers and food next door, chance to meet up and chat GTRs....!


Closing in on getting away on Monday and so be up 9.30 -10 for a few pints . Are others taking there cars to the campanile or have been there before and feel it safe? Have tracker etc but wouldnt want to make an obvious mistake.

Could always come up in the galaxy I suppose but not the point really.

AM


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I'll be in my gtr. Alternative is a I bring my gfs xc60 but that would mean her having the gtr. Therefore, I'll take my chances with the hotel carpark and sleep a lot easier.....


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Guys, I'm picking up a hire car at luton airport at the back of lunch time and don't mind picking people up at what ever time suits (eg back of 1700) before I head north? I'm only kicking my heals anyway for the afternoon and have no real agenda on Tuesday early evening other than getting back towards luton airport so could easy drop people off on way back south too? Cheers SC.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I should be there around 7- 730. 

Will be in my GTR. Its just had a good wash and wax yesterday ready for the trip so expect it to be covered in flies and tar by the time see you guys!

I'm staying over the tuesday night as well now as booked in @ litchfields on the wednesday.


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

Now booked in Campanile too. :thumbsup:

Dont wait for me to eat but my aim is to be there at 9 - 9.30.

AM


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

I'll have my black lotus sport jacket on and should be easy to spot so say hello if anyone spots me, cheers.


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

scoobyc said:


> I'll have my black lotus sport jacket on and should be easy to spot so say hello if anyone spots me, cheers.


 I'm not sure we should be speaking to people in Louts jackets.:flame:

However to enter into the spirit I 'll be the one looking like a cross between Big Daddy and Tom Selleck. (75/25 split) :chuckle:

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

GTRAM said:


> However to enter into the spirit I 'll be the one looking like a cross between Big Daddy and Tom Selleck. (75/25 split) :chuckle:
> 
> See you tomorrow.


you do yourself an injustice:chuckle:


btw, all, I've PM'd a couple of reminders re dress and driving licenses


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

GTRAM said:


> However to enter into the spirit I 'll be the one looking like a cross between Big Daddy and Tom Selleck. (75/25 split) :chuckle:


Nice.

Shirley Crabtree P.I.

:clap:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't make tonight so I'll be arriving in the morning. Really looking forward to this.

Cheers,

Austin


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

scoobyc said:


> I'll have my black lotus sport jacket on .........


Cool. Is it the National Kit Car Show as well then? :chuckle:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Coming up in the morning as I live locally. Will be recognised by my discretion. Black MY11
See you all around 8am as I am using and abusing my own car along with Ed.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've booked in to a local Bed & Breakfast, didn't fancy a 05:00 start tomorrow morning.

Anders


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Picking on the scotsman already!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Anders_R35 said:


> I've booked in to a local Bed & Breakfast, didn't fancy a 05:00 start tomorrow morning.
> 
> Anders


Why not book the campanile and have a few beers with the rest of us tonight?

Or is we too street for you.....!?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Why not book the campanile and have a few beers with the rest of us tonight?
> 
> Or is we too street for you.....!?


I've got a load of work to do tonight with the day out of the office tomorrow. Also want a clear head in the morning 

Anders


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Anders_R35 said:


> I've got a load of work to do tonight with the day out of the office tomorrow. Also want a clear head in the morning
> 
> Anders


Fair enough buddy.

See you in the morning.

Although you'd probably get more work done if you stopped looking at this forum...


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I'll give one or two of the likely early arrivals a bell when I arrive tonight to check the score. Just need to pick up a pink carnation at lunch and I'm sorted....

Looking forward to it:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

For those in the Academy cars, i'm told it will be worth having a good look around the pits tomorrow.

A manufacturer is attending with some cars for you to experience on track!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> A manufacturer is attending with some cars for you to experience on track!!


By experience do you mean drive?

Better not be Kia.....


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> For those in the Academy cars, i'm told it will be worth having a good look around the pits tomorrow.
> 
> A manufacturer is attending with some cars for you to experience on track!!


:clap: Brilliant stuff! As if we weren't excited enough already!

See you guys later


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Nissan?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The new Nissan Pixo GT?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Porsche trying to convert a few of us, lol


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Post event chat here

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156790-gt-academy-trackday-4th-october.html#post1522659


----------

